# Gian Luca



## kan3malato

HI!!
How do you write my name" Gian Luca" in Japanese?
I know, I should give you my attempt, but really I would not know where to start  
Thanks in advance


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

I would go with ジアン　ルカ (jian ruka). I guess that's how it's pronounced.


----------



## kan3malato

jorge_val_ribera said:


> I would go with ジアン　ルカ (jian ruka). I guess that's how it's pronounced.



Thanks


----------



## 地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori

Actually you would probably want to hold the Ji sound for an extra syllable 
making it: ジーアン・ルカ


----------



## Whodunit

According to Wikipedia it should be ジャ... Unfortunately, I don't know much about the Italian pronunciation of "Gian." Question for kan3malato: Is the "gi" and own syllable or pronounced like the "g" as in "gara*g*e".


----------



## 地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori

The way I put it is adequate. *G* before *a*, *o*, and *u* and before consonants has a sound like the *g* in *g*ood; before *e* and *i* like the *g* in *g*eneral. Example; the name "Giovanni" would be "ジーオヴァンニ"(ji-ovanni) because the closest sound to "GI" in Japanese is pronounced "JI".


----------



## Aoyama

I would go with Jorge. Lengthening of *JI* (ji-an) is unusual .


----------



## 地獄の森_jigoku_no_mori

well, I lengthened it because it's not as quick as jian it's kinda in the middle.


----------



## Flaminius

According to a Japanese Wiki article, Italian <gia> and <gio> correspond to Japanese <ジャ> and <ジョ>.  Thus proper transcriptions for the names given so far in this thread would be;
ジャン・ルカ (Gian Luca)
ジョヴァンニ (Giovanni).

If, however, the first syllable of <Gian> has an accent, it can sound, or actually be pronounced, a bit longer than a standard syllable (as per Hell Forest).  Thus, a more phonetically accurate transcription would be, ジアン・ルーカ.

Flam
フラーム


----------

